# Iguana troubles



## KaderTheAnts (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey guys! I have my pal Jarrette the green iguana who seems to be getting a wee bit nippy. If I go near his cage at time he'll begin to hiss and he'll focus on my hand. My mom said if I can't resolve our problem I wouldn't be able to keep him anymore and I don't know many people that wanna deal with an angry iguana so he'll probably end up getting euthanized.please help me!!


----------



## swatsx (Jan 15, 2016)

I've never kept one but I wanted to for years so I used to do some research someone else here will know better then me I'm sure 

Anyway from what I can remember iguanas are always a bit nippy and "mean" it's all about how you approach them if you come in fast and from above he probably thinks your going to eat him, spend time outside his cage just sit there and watch, no sudden movements don't just grab him let him get used to who you are let him see you bring food then after a week or so leave your hand in there again don't force him to be held just set it in he has to get used to the fact your not going to try to eat him and even then from what I remember they can still be a bit skittish good luck to you and I'm sure someone will chime in with better advice soon


----------



## jaizei (Jan 15, 2016)

How big is he?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 15, 2016)

It sounds like a perfectly healthy iguana.
The tamer ones I've seen had all been touched and held since babies.
Is yours a larger one?


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 15, 2016)

Get you some good gloves to keep him from scratching up your arms . Then get you a banana . Start holding him everyday and hand feed him as a treat when he is behaving himself . The trick to it is let him cool down a little .Do muck with him if he has been sitting under a heat lamp .


----------



## MPRC (Jan 15, 2016)

How old, how big and what gender? A male iguana that is in season is a terrible force to be reckoned with. Same goes for any iguana that isn't getting about an hour of human interaction a day. 

What size is his enclosure? When my iguana outgrew his 4x4x6ft enclosure as a juvenile he was much more protective of his territory until we expanded him to his 10x13ft adult space. They need a lot of space, high up basking areas and a set schedule of interaction to be good pets. Otherwise they can be real terrors. 

Having an iguana was incredibly satisfying and maddening at the same time.


----------



## Tom (Jan 15, 2016)

Most healthy, well cared for iguanas are like that. Just one reason I tell people they don't usually make good pets.

Their bite is serious and they will damage your eyes with their tail, so be careful.


----------



## MPRC (Jan 16, 2016)

Tom said:


> Most healthy, well cared for iguanas are like that. Just one reason I tell people they don't usually make good pets.
> 
> Their bite is serious and they will damage your eyes with their tail, so be careful.



I'll agree with that one. 6 years of him being a love bug, and then one bad day....bam!


----------



## KaderTheAnts (Jan 16, 2016)

He's a big guy, almost 2 ft long. He's a boy, and he's been held since he was hatchling. I've owned him since he was a month old.


----------



## KaderTheAnts (Jan 16, 2016)

this is his enclosure which is a 4ft hideaway that's under my bed.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jan 16, 2016)

KaderTheAnts said:


> View attachment 162526
> this is his enclosure which is a 4ft hideaway that's under my bed.



Is this the correct picture? Where does he bask, climb, eat, drink, etc?


----------



## KaderTheAnts (Jan 16, 2016)

I took all that out for the picture.


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2016)

KaderTheAnts said:


> I took all that out for the picture.



Why would you do that?


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2016)

KaderTheAnts said:


> My mom said if I can't resolve our problem I wouldn't be able to keep him anymore and I don't know many people that wanna deal with an angry iguana so he'll probably end up getting euthanized.please help me!!



There is no need for euthanasia. Simply give him to someone that can handle him.


----------



## MPRC (Jan 16, 2016)

Under your bed? Iguanas generally feel most secure when they have a high perch to survey their territory from.


----------



## KaderTheAnts (Jan 16, 2016)

Oh, is his house the problem?


----------



## jaizei (Jan 16, 2016)

KaderTheAnts said:


> Oh, is his house the problem?



What are the other dimensions of the enclosure?


----------



## MPRC (Jan 16, 2016)

I am slightly confused by your enclosure. Can we see a zoomed out photo that shows HOW it is situated?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 16, 2016)

Here, the Haitians call them "tree chicken" for a reason.
They love to climb.
(And taste like chicken?)
I have several scars to remind me of the few times I've tried to keep one as a pet.


----------



## KaderTheAnts (Jan 16, 2016)

Okay so his enclosure is the problem. Well my tree chicken will be getting a new enclosure then. If that's the issue than thank you so much.


----------



## MPRC (Jan 16, 2016)

If you're going to build a new one make sure it is BIG! I couldn't even keep my guy contained in a 8x8x4ft enclosure because he would pace and wanted out. He ended up with a 10x13ft room with an on suite bathroom to himself along with a lot of free roaming time.


----------



## KaderTheAnts (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for all your helpful advice everyone! Sadly, he bit my mom and so we gave him to my uncle who will be able to deal with his attitude.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 17, 2016)

They often grow to 5 to 6 feet long and get more dangerous and unpredictable.


----------



## KaderTheAnts (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks guys for all of your help! Sadly he bit my mom so he went immediately. ;( at least he'll be with my uncle and I can visit him.


----------



## Turtlepete (Jan 17, 2016)

Tom said:


> Most healthy, well cared for iguanas are like that. Just one reason I tell people they don't usually make good pets.
> 
> Their bite is serious and they will damage your eyes with their tail, so be careful.



Agree with Tom. Greens are almost always very poor pets. Out of about a dozen greens I've had maybe one that was halfway tame. Rock iguanas on the other hand are fantastic pets.


----------



## Tiff (Jan 25, 2016)

My first reptile was a green iguana. He was like a cat! I was also bitten and it hurt!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 26, 2016)

right now with the cool weather we've had, you can just walk up and pick them up. Some of them haven't moved in days.


----------



## MPRC (Jan 26, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> right now with the cool weather we've had, you can just walk up and pick them up. Some of them haven't moved in days.


It's a good thing I don't live in FL, I'd have to build an iguana warming center! I'm such a sucker for reptiles.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 27, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> It's a good thing I don't live in FL, I'd have to build an iguana warming center! I'm such a sucker for reptiles.


I have an amusing story about iguana warming. Sorry to get off topic. (Hijack)
Someone here at work found a motionless iguana back a few years ago at a school during a cold spell. He placed it inside his jacket. Gave it a name, had even designed a pen to build and make it into a pet for his kid. He showed me a drawing of a beautifully designed and elaborate cage. 
It had been inside his jacket for quite a while when he bought his fleet truck here for some service or repair of some sort and told me about this "tame" iguana that he found and how friendly it was and as he proceeded to open up his jacket, a green object about 2.5 feet long jetted out of his chest area, leaving behind skin and blood everywhere! It even tore his lower eyelid just below his eye. After a few laps of the office, it ran out the front door and ran away.
I'm sure it was very painful, but a lesson learned.
And to me worth repeating every now and again.
A friendly iguana is likely just cold or sick.


----------



## MPRC (Jan 27, 2016)

We cooled (just turned off supplemental heat) on my iguana for 12 hours before we tried to move him to a new home after it went 'face eating crazy' and I still ended up having to go to work and get a sedative from the vet because he still wanted to kill me. I made him a raspberry and acepromazine sandwich though and about 30 minutes later I managed to wrestle him out of his 10x13 enclosure without injury. 

TL;DR - Iguanas are terrible stubborn jerks. (But I love them)


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh. Don't get me wrong. I LOVE THEM too.
I no longer have the urge to chase down and catch every one that I see any more.


----------



## Tom (Jan 27, 2016)

Turtlepete said:


> Agree with Tom. Greens are almost always very poor pets. Out of about a dozen greens I've had maybe one that was halfway tame. Rock iguanas on the other hand are fantastic pets.



And now tell them about Rhino Iguanas…


----------

